# How to test a G4 Power Mac Power Supply



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

I suspect the PSU has gone

Just to make sure - it has a 22 pin connector - I believe shorting 2 pins together will emulate the ON switch and make it fire up (if at all)

Just need to eliminate the MB from the equation

Any ideas which pins

Any ideas where to get a replacement in the UK - it has API 9841 ID 320 on it

Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there. Take a look at this Apple doc: Power Mac G4: Power Supply Voltage Test.

I'm not sure about suppliers in the UK. Sorry.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Some of the G4 models take a very different power supply and you'll find that places selling them charge prices out of this world. ($200-$300)

I'll look around for the link, but when mine went I found a German company that sold an adapter for $50 Canadian that allowed you to use a standard PC power supply in these G4s.

A much cheaper alternative and has worked perfectly for years.

Edit: Found the link: http://www.s-c-m.de and the exact product: http://www.s-c-m.de/product_info.ph...al-Audio---Gigabit-Ethernet-Version-1-00.html


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Headrush said:


> Some of the G4 models take a very different power supply and you'll find that places selling them charge prices out of this world. ($200-$300)
> 
> I'll look around for the link, but when mine went I found a German company that sold an adapter for $50 Canadian that allowed you to use a standard PC power supply in these G4s.
> 
> A much cheaper alternative and has worked perfectly for years.


Splendid

Look forward to hearing from you !


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Links added to my previous posts already in case you missed them.


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks

I emailed the company, but have not had a reply

Here's hoping

Cheers


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Headrush said:


> Links added to my previous posts already in case you missed them.


Looks like that company is defunct 

Any ideas where else I could look

Does the part have a particular name

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

No it was a custom part made by them.

I search forever before finding them, I found no other alternate companies with anything like that.

There are instructions on the net for making one yourself but you have to be inclined to do that sort of thing and it will involve modifying the PC power supply. (Soldering and such involved.)


----------

